# DVP - Develop Global



## Sean K (29 July 2009)

Here's a little minnow, with not much cash left, but has potentially discovered a decent deposit in WA.

This was ann'd 6 July. Explains the spike in price.  

High Grade Copper-Zinc-Silver-Gold Intersections at Liberty-Indee Project,
Pilbara, Western Australia

Including:
20m @ 3.43% Cu, 6.47% Zn, 65g/t Ag, 1.73g/t Au
17m @ 4.16% Cu, 8.7% Zn, 66g/t Ag, 1.03g/t Au
15m @ 2.37% Cu, 3.75% Zn, 45g/t Ag, 0.84g/t Au

Cu equiv of about 7%, nothing to be sneezed at.

These results are amongst a bunch of pretty average hits though, so continuity is a big question.

Will now depend on what sort of tonnage they can scrape out of it. I think further drilling starts in August. 

Will need to keep hitting those larger numbers over greater widths to get any real interest I think. 

About 200m on issue with various options at .06 gives an MC about $12m.
Cash only $500k and spending that per quarter, so will be doing rounds of the banks about now.


----------



## bellenuit (12 August 2009)

*Re: VRX - Venturex Resources*

Ticker is VXR nor VRX. Is it something that can be changed?

"Cash only $500k and spending that per quarter, so will be doing rounds of the banks about now."

They are doing a 1 for 10 offer at $0.05


----------



## maffu (30 November 2010)

This company caught my eye after an article in today's Australian.

"Venturex Resources (VXR) reports that a scoping study on its Pilbara project confirms the positive economics. With yearly metal production of 7800 tonnes of copper, 13,900 tonnes of zinc and 4200 tonnes of lead as well as gold and silver credits, the copper production cost -- with the credits from other metals -- would be 50c a pound. Copper futures closed Friday at $US3.76/lb."

Their recent announcement estimates the project to have a NPV of 101mil, the company has a current market cap of 63mil.

I would expect a small positive rise today based on the media coverage, and it is one to watch over the coming weeks for me.


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2011)

*VXR - Ventnor Resources Ltd*

Picked this one up today and l had a quick search on ASF and couldn't find a thread on this stock. If there is, MODS, please delete this thread

VXR - Website

Exploration of Gold and other base metals in WA and Brasil.

Market cap 120.73M

Shares 965.81M



> Venturex Resources Limited is committed to the identification, acquisition and development of mineral resources that will deliver substantial and sustainable value to Shareholders.
> 
> The Company is based in Perth, Western Australia, and listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX Code: VXR). Venturex's principal asset is the Whim Creek VMS Project located in the Pilbara Region of Western Australia. The Company also controls a number of advanced gold projects in Brazil.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $56m
SP - 4.5c
Shares - 1.25b
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $6.5m

*BRAZIL GOLD EXPLORATION UPDATE*
 Maiden diamond drilling program commenced at Nova CanaÃ£
 6 hole program testing high grade gold anomaly at Dona Marie prospect
Venturex is exploring for large gold deposits in Brazil through its wholly owned subsidiary, CMG MineraÃ§Ã£o Ltda (CMGM). CMGM has commenced a diamond drilling program at the Dona Marie Prospect within tenement 866719 at the Nova CanaÃ£ Project in central-northern Mato Grosso.

Recent Exploration
Recent auger geochemical drilling from the Dona Maria Prospect in the north of the tenement has defined a consistent 3 kilometre long gold anomaly coincident with interpreted regional structure and various quartz vein outcrops.
A short trenching program across a mineralised shear zone outlined previously by local prospectors intersected the structure and confirmed the trend of the mineralised structure.
Previously reported trench results included 12NCTR002 which intersected 6m @ 0.36g/t Au and 12NCTR003 which intersected 6m @ 9.9g/t Au, including 2m @ 22.9g/t (refer Figure 3 above). The mineralised intersections are consistently controlled by two or three steep easterly dipping quartz veins located at a sheared contact between two granites.

Drilling Program
The diamond drilling program will initially test mineralized vein/shear structures identified at the Dona Maria Prospect with approximately 680m of HQ Core drilling. The program is designed provide information on alteration patterns together with the mineralogy and structural controls on mineralisation in the region.
It is anticipate that the drilling program will take 4-6 weeks to complete with assays results expected to be available in late August and September.

*PILBARA COPPER-ZINC PROJECT*
Feasibility Study
The primary focus of the Company is the completion of the Pilbara Copper-Zinc Project Feasibility Study (Study).
The Study is centred on the development of a 1.0 Mtpa Sulphur Springs processing facility sourcing high grade copper-zinc (Cu-Zn) ore from the proposed Sulphur Springs underground mine and two open pit mines at Whim Creek. The operation will be a conventional milling and flotation circuit producing separate, high quality Cu and Zn concentrates for shipment to overseas markets.
The other potential ore sources within the Company’s resource portfolio, including the high grade Salt Creek and Evelyn resources and the newly acquired Kangaroo Caves resource, will add significantly to the Project’s life but have not yet been included in the Study due to constraints of cost and schedule.
The Study remains on schedule and is anticipated to be delivered at the end of the September 2012 quarter.

*Whim Creek Region*
Exploration activities during the quarter focussed on a complete review of the Whim Creek and Liberty-Indee Joint Venture areas as part of a prioritising of drill programs for the coming year. Initial priority drilling targets will be the Salt Creek-Balla Balla Creek region at Whim Creek and extensions to the Evelyn ore body at the Liberty-Indee Joint Venture.
Future Exploration
There is excellent potential for further additions to known Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves through exploration of the 35 kilometres of prospective stratigraphy at the Whim Creek, Salt Creek and Liberty-Indee JV areas.
Exploration programs are currently being developed on the Company’s immediate priority targets, including:
 down plunge extensions to the Evelyn deposit at Liberty-Indee JV, notably the drill-testing of existing strong off-hole electromagnetic anomalies
Drilling is expected to commence in the first week of August at the Evelyn deposit targeting a significant down-hole EM anomaly located immediately down plunge from the known mineralisation at the Evelyn deposit.

*Panorama Exploration Joint Venture*
Subsequent to the quarter, the Company entered into a binding conditional agreement (Sale Agreement) to acquire 100% of the Panorama Exploration Joint Venture assets (“PEJV”) from the existing joint venture partners CBH Panorama Pty Limited (“CBH”) (60%) and Sipa Resources Limited (“Sipa”) (40%).
The PEJV comprises a total of 14 tenements covering an area of approximately 35 square kilometres to the south of the Sulphur Springs Project area

*Kangaroo Caves Deposit*
The acquisition includes the Kangaroo Caves Cu-Zn deposit, located approximately six kilometres south-east of the proposed Sulphur Springs plant site.
The deposit outcrops as a small gossan and forms an elongate body that dips and plunges gently (20 º to 30 º) northeast over a length of some 1.25 kilometres to the deepest drill holes. It is broadly characterised by an upper zinc-rich lens overlying massive and stringer copper mineralisation.

*Planned Exploration Activities*
Proposed exploration activities include soil sampling and geological mapping at the Grande CanaÃ£ Project. It is proposed to cut and sample a 800m x 200m grid over mineralised granites and conglomerates.
Subject to diamond drill rig availability, an initial drilling program (up to 600m of HQ core) will be undertaken at Novo CanaÃ£ to test the Dona Maria vein intersected in trenching.


----------



## peter2 (30 October 2018)

Like most explorers, VXR hasn't been of much interest over the last six years. 

The company came to my attention in Aug 18 when price established itself at a new level. Since then price has gone higher while the market was being irrationally sold in response to panic selling in the US. 

Any break >0.25 would interest me, although one has to be careful trading these spec stocks.


----------



## barney (30 October 2018)

Nice Copper/Zinc Project at Sulphur Springs WA …… DFS done with the help of Major Shareholder NST loaning $2 million …

If they get Project financing sorted, the current SP could rise exponentially … better times ahead you'd think.


----------



## Miner (16 December 2018)

barney said:


> Nice Copper/Zinc Project at Sulphur Springs WA …… DFS done with the help of Major Shareholder NST loaning $2 million …
> 
> If they get Project financing sorted, *the current SP could rise exponentially *… better times ahead you'd think.




Hi @barney
If I could ask you more on this company (DNH) - how the SP could rise exponentially? NST has levied 8% interest rate - so in the current market - I consider it is a very high rate.
It is more than usual that when the company comes for equity raising, the price goes down for juniors.
What is the value proposition that fund would be available and what is the time that VXR will really be producing?   Of late junior miners are facing increasing problem to get funders excited and share market is flogging them below the equity price.


----------



## barney (16 December 2018)

Miner said:


> Hi @barney
> If I could ask you more on this company (DNH) - how the SP could rise exponentially? NST has levied 8% interest rate - so in the current market - I consider it is a very high rate.
> It is more than usual that when the company comes for equity raising, the price goes down for juniors.
> What is the value proposition that fund would be available and what is the time that VXR will really be producing?   Of late junior miners are facing increasing problem to get funders excited and share market is flogging them below the equity price.




Howdy @Miner  …… I only had a quick glance at VXR's position prior to that statement but I stand by my call on it

Couple of disclaimers … I don't hold either … and never take trading advice from someone on the Internet

I'm not saying VXR is a buy … I am saying that, in my opinion, there is a lot of potential upside form this point in time given their position. 

It's an interesting Stock for a Spec with a bit going for it … but as you point out, that is not going to guarantee that the SP moves north ... 

They are in that difficult stage of having an excellent looking Project, yet needing to finance it to get it to the next level … 

I'm a bit time poor just at the moment but will follow up on this one as it looks an interesting test case, so to be continued … Cheers


----------



## Miner (16 December 2018)

Thanks, @barney for the disclaimers. Do not worry, I do not expect to get advice on this forum. In fact, I many times do not listen to good advice especially during the Christmas holiday period when lots of grapes are crushed to produce excellent reds  
My fear comes from a few recent cases - like Sheffield Resources SFX where the company in spite of having a robust business case failed yet to raise funding to support $360 M expansion. So IMO, whatever hopes come by the VXR  project owners, often get filtered by the funders. So until that fund arrives, I would be busy on my own reds as well.


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

Does anyone post here ?


----------



## Miner (22 January 2019)

samso said:


> Does anyone post here ?



Interesting blog site @samso . Just visited it .
Is it your site and why posted only on VXR thread alone?
Probably you think of commencing a new thread on or @Joe Blow


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

Miner said:


> Interesting blog site @samso . Just visited it .
> Is it your site and why posted only on VXR thread alone?
> Probably you think of commencing a new thread on or @Joe Blow



it is my site.  I did not post here for any reason. Saw an old email and came to have another look.    My last blog is about several companies and nothing specific.

I trade indexes, take short term to long term positions on the ASX and write my blog. just thought I come here for a look see.

Do you post here much?


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

But I do like VXR


----------



## barney (22 January 2019)

samso said:


> Does anyone post here ?




Not much to post about for VXR that I can see Samso.  It needs to show its hand either above 18.5 or below 16.5 with some associated Volume … until then its just drifting sideways in a tightish range.


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

@Miner its ok.  I am not here to promote as I mentioned.  What do you mean I am too shy to disclose?  I thought I had disclosed who I was and what I do.

I just came to have a look and you are correct, it is not strictly related to VXR.  I just searched VXR because it was on the top of my mind to see what is happening in this site.

All good.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2021)

Does this warrant a 233% rise? What am I missing here? Does this mean resources magically appear under the ground? 

Bill Beament is a mining engineer with more than 25 years’ experience in the resource sector. He is currently Executive Chair and a founder of Northern Star Resources (NST), one of Australia’s largest listed gold producers with a market capitalisation of around $15 billion. Under his leadership an in little over a decade NST has grown from a 1 cent per share to well over $10 per share, now employing 4,500 staff and business partners. Previously he held several senior management positions, including General Manager of Operations for Barminco Limited and General Manager of the Eloise Copper Mine in Queensland. Bill is also currently a Non- Venturex Resources Limited (ASX: VXR) 5 executive Director of Precision Funds Management Pty Ltd and Precision Opportunities Fund Ltd (a shareholder in Venturex). Mr. Beament is a board trustee of Telethon, a Patron of Western Australia School of Mines Alumni and was named 2016 CEO of the Year by the Financial Review and First Amongst Equals at the 2013 Business News 40under40 Awards.


----------



## Miner (24 February 2021)

Long time @ Kennas
Welcome back .
You were greatly missed.


kennas said:


> Does this warrant a 233% rise? What am I missing here? Does this mean resources magically appear under the ground?
> 
> Bill Beament is a mining engineer with more than 25 years’ experience in the resource sector. He is currently Executive Chair and a founder of Northern Star Resources (NST), one of Australia’s largest listed gold producers with a market capitalisation of around $15 billion. Under his leadership an in little over a decade NST has grown from a 1 cent per share to well over $10 per share, now employing 4,500 staff and business partners. Previously he held several senior management positions, including General Manager of Operations for Barminco Limited and General Manager of the Eloise Copper Mine in Queensland. Bill is also currently a Non- Venturex Resources Limited (ASX: VXR) 5 executive Director of Precision Funds Management Pty Ltd and Precision Opportunities Fund Ltd (a shareholder in Venturex). Mr. Beament is a board trustee of Telethon, a Patron of Western Australia School of Mines Alumni and was named 2016 CEO of the Year by the Financial Review and First Amongst Equals at the 2013 Business News 40under40 Awards.
> 
> View attachment 120552


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

and another + 20% today ...

one early holder Regent Pacific Group is selling down ... 7.9% to 6.9% to 5.8% in last few weeks

Otherwise, activity setting up for Sulphur Springs
• Geotechnical drilling commenced on 14th April. 
• Approval of Project Management Plan enables development of mine access road to begin. 
• In-fill drilling to upgrade Inferred material in the Open Pit Mineral Resource to start end of May

*The Company’s estimated net cash position on 9 April 2021 was $3.0 million. *
_ The Company reminds option-holders wishing to exercise their 10c options in order to participate in the entitlements issue that the conversion notice and funds need to be received by the Company well in advance of the indicative ex-date for entitlements being the 19th of May 2021._


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

VXR's revenue (148.6% per year) is forecast to grow faster than 20% per year,  grow faster than the Australian market (5.1% 
Short Term Liabilities: VXR's short term assets (A$3.1M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$2.2M). But doesn't cover its long term liabilities (A$14.4M).  VXR's debt to equity ratio (4.7%) is considered satisfactory. VXR has sufficient cash runway for 6 months based on last reported free cash flow, but has since raised additional capital. Does it tick all the boxes...


----------



## System (7 October 2021)

On October 7th, 2021, Venturex Resources Limited (VXR) changed its name and ASX code to Develop Global Limited (DVP).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 October 2021)

> _The strategic funding package unveiled in February 2021 marked the start of a new journey which I have no doubt will be as fascinating as it is rewarding. It will see your Company re-positioned to capitalise on the once-in-a-generation opportunities which will flow from the push to decarbonise the world. But as we become part of this global campaign, there will also be some elements of our strategy which will be unique_  ....





> _Shareholders have just approved the change of our Company’s name to Develop Global Ltd. This was the culmination of the strategic funding package that began with the recapitalisation led by former Northern Star Resources Executive Chair Bill Beament. Since the announcement of that package, the Company has raised a total of $25 million in equity, including the conversion of options. _....





> _The Board has also been restructured. ...._





> _We are currently in the midst of a $10 million infill drilling program to de-risk and grow our Sulphur Springs copper-zinc project in the Pilbara. The drilling will also test for extensions to the known mineralisation in what is the first exploration drilling programme undertaken at the main deposit in 25 years.
> The drilling is designed to deliver a resource update in the June quarter of next year, which will in turn underpin our project funding strategy. At the same time, we will advance the approvals process. ..._




*Sulphur Springs *: The DFS results confirmed the Project's strong financial and technical merits based on a 1.25 million tonne per annum open pit and underground development to deliver average annual production of ~65ktpa of 25% Copper concentrate (~15ktpa Cu payable metal) and 75ktpa of ~50% Zinc concentrate (~35ktpa Zn payable metal).

*Whim Creek,* with Anax and now with  20% in  JV. Anax has _reported significant progress in studies aimed at recommencing commercial operations at Whim Creek based on existing site infrastructure and the innovative use of ore sorting technology. Subsequent to the end of the year Anax announced the outcomes of a positive scoping study and development strategy based on the currently defined resource base_

One _bit of research has it as a (recently initiated) _*Strong Buy, *though the thirst for more capital won't abate. I wonder what else they have up their sleeves?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Sulphur Springs *:
> *Whim Creek,*
> 
> One _bit of research has it as a (recently initiated) _*Strong Buy, *though the thirst for more capital won't abate. I wonder what else they have up their sleeves?



That probably pulled in a few mugs. ... went from $2.50 early Oct to $4.50 by Dec 2021, then sold down. Then a flurry of Announcements started coming. Now $2.30.

Feb ; $37million raised for Woodlawn purchase at $3.30 a share, placement and entitlement.

Develop (ASX: DVP) has a twin-pronged strategy for creating value.

 The first of these centres on the exploration and production of future-facing metals. As part of this, the Company owns the Sulphur Springs copper-zinc-silver project in WA’s Pilbara region. This project is currently the focus of ongoing exploration to grow the inventory and various development studies.
 Develop also owns the Woodlawn zinc-copper project in NSW. Woodlawn, which is on care and maintenance, comprises an underground mine and a new processing plant.
 The second plank of Develop’s strategy centres on the provision of underground mining services. As part of this, Develop has an agreement with Bellevue Gold (ASX: BGL) to provide underground mining services at its Bellevue Gold Project in WA. 
As of this week, the *Woodlawn * (zinc copper) purchase from Heron is complete. Another string in the bow?


> _Develop Managing Director *Bill Beament *.._.. there's a name


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2022)

*DVP* releases news and their investment proposal to own and develop their own copper mines. (No doubt they'll be plenty of press on this as mgt are good at marketing.)

Stock price is currently in a corrective phase so it'll be worth monitoring for the next impulsive move up. 

@Boggo one for your EW charting (weekly and daily I think)


----------



## Boggo (7 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Boggo one for your EW charting (weekly and daily I think)




Weekly is a bit erratic and I don't believe in "forcing" a pattern.

The daily however is interesting as it did touch the Typical Wave C today so in theory could (should) turn up from here.

The concern I would have is the very thin depth, it could rapidly go either way with a decent buy or sell order, too risky imo to trade or to rely on a pattern for that reason.

On just the pattern layout if it turns up I would put a target of 2.80 to 3.00 on it based on today's low being a larger degree completion of Wave B.

(click to expand)


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2022)

Thanks for the reply.  I liked the pattern symmetry and wondered if your software thought the same. 
Price is in corrective phase in both daily and weekly charts.






Your point about thin MD is valid. This makes it tougher to trade short term.

F/A: The copper price looks likely to retest it's recent low due to lack of demand (China lockdowns, raging USD). I prefer to trade the major copper producers over these minor copper companies.


----------



## Boggo (7 September 2022)

Areas I am watching the constituents of...


----------



## rnr (7 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I liked the pattern symmetry and wondered if your software thought the same.
> Price is in corrective phase in both daily and weekly charts.
> 
> View attachment 146501
> ...



Hi @peter2,
if price heads north from here it could form an interesting Inverse Head & Shoulders pattern, time will tell!
Cheers, Rob


----------

